# Echolot aus den Staaten?



## Bademeister (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin Männers,
hat mal Jemand einen Tipp welches Echolot sich problemlos importieren und hier betreiben lässt? Seiner Zeit hatte ich mir ein (fast neues) Eagle Seacharter 640 iGPS / DF + NauticPath/Europe mitgebracht. Die Sprache auf deutsch umgestellt und fertig. Jetzt wollte ich mir mal wieder eines mitbringen und suche nach einem ähnlich unkomplizierten aber aktuellen Modell.

Ist klar, dass ich hier keine Support habe. Per E-Mail sind die Staaten aber ja nur um die Ecke und "Mitfahrgelegeheiten" gibts ja immer mal wieder.

Antwort auch gern per PN.

Viele Grüße!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Hallo Bademeister,
ich hab mir im September ein Lowrance Mark-5x in Kanada gekauft. Man kann alles auf Deutsch umstellen, auch die Tiefenangabe in Meter. Der Verkäufer sagte zu mir, dass das bei allen Lowrance Modellen möglich ist.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Schnauzer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Hallo Bademeister

Mein Sohn hat mir vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Lowrance HDS-8
mit Structure Scan aus America mitgebracht.
Das funtioniert einwandfrei.
Ich habe dann noch eine Navionics Karte für den Bodensee reingesteckt und bin damit voll glücklich.
In Euro hätte ich mir das gar nicht leisten können.


----------



## Schnauzer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Hallo divefreak

Vielen Dank für den Tip
Ich habe auch schon davon gehört, aber vielleicht ist das auch wieder nur Panikmache.
Ein Insider meinte, wenns so wäre, bräuchte man halt das US-Update
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ich laß es mal so wie es ist.
Funktioniert ja gut.

Ein Gutes Neues Jahr
Franz


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Im _Betriebssystem_ ist es integriert. Abschalten lässt es sich lediglich dadurch das man das System flasht; allerdings ist beim nächsten Updaten dann wieder das gleiche Spiel von Nöten.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Hab nen Eagle Cuda 300 aus den USA. Sicherlich nicht das Beste, aber es tut seinen Dienst sehr gut und für umgerechnet 40€ kann man nicht meckern |supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Das Geofencing ist meines Wissens nach nur bei Lowrance vorhanden. Ob Humminbird oder andere Hersteller nachziehen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## thomsen3 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

es werden immer wieder mal hds geräte aus den staaten angeboten mit dem vermerk: international version.
weis  jemand wie das da nach einem update aus schaut...???


----------



## YakuzaInk (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

moin,

kann mir jemand mal n paar links zuschicken von shops in den usa/kanada wo man gut echolote bestellen kann?

gerne per pn

danke und gruss

yaku


----------



## TILLI (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot aus den Staaten?*

Moin
Mein Elite 5 Dsi habe ich von diesem Händler http://www.imarineusa.com/
lief alles super nur ob es sich im Moment bei diesen Dollarkurs lohnt ist die Frage.
MfG Tilli


----------

